# TUTORIAL : Modded System Files Using Resource Hacker Contd...



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2007)

*TUTORIAL : Modded System Files using Resource Hacker*

Hi Guys,

Was having the fever of making my Windows look different than what actually is...so i tried my hands on Resource Hacker ! Now , its in front of u what i have created...

i m gonna post the codes n exact tutorial so that other members can also use this .

Before i start :: here are some pts,

1. First of all , *Thnx to Mr. Vista *who helped me whenevr needed..

2. all the images which i m uploading on imagevenue.com are in jpg's...u can open it in paint n then save as 24 bit BMP..

3. u need to disable windows file protection .... get patch from here 

*fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Windows_File_Protection_Switcher/1106499902/1

4. u need replacer to replace the files that r in system use 

*www3.telus.net/_/replacer/Replacer.zip

5. Its gonna be a very long tutorial ...so i'll keep adding hour by hour coz i can't devote a large amt of time to PC....


::::::::::Now i start ::::::


* (i.) First we take on shell32.dll

*For this , open %windir%\system32\shell32.dll in resource hacker !

a) *Process Dialog Box

 *img226.imagevenue.com/loc342/th_53414_4_122_342lo.JPG
**img188.imagevenue.com/loc348/th_73689_4_122_348lo.JPG

1. Save this pic :::: [img=*img141.imagevenue.com/loc421/th_71174_JenniferLopez0061_122_421lo.JPG]

2. Save the pics in .bmp format and then click on Action<Add New Resource<Open the .bmp ... give it the name 701 and language 1033..

3. Go To Dialog <1020<1033..Replace the code in right hand pane with the following....


```
1020 DIALOGEX 20, 20, 266, 160
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_NOIDLEMSG | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION ""
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS SHELL DLG"
{
   CONTROL 701, -1, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 0, 0, 400, 48 
   CONTROL "", 103, STATIC, SS_LEFTNOWORDWRAP | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 125, 37, 133, 10 
   CONTROL "", 102, STATIC, SS_LEFTNOWORDWRAP | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 117, 143, 145, 10 
   CONTROL "", 104, "msctls_progress32", WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 102, 76, 158, 30 
   CONTROL "", 105, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 103, 56, 155, 10 
   CONTROL "Current file:", 2, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 117, 121, 40, 10 
}
```
4. Save the file as shell32.dll in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use shell32.dll file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....


*b) Unknown File Type Box

 *img149.imagevenue.com/loc1014/th_72885_1_122_1014lo.jpg
*

1. Save this pic ::: [img=*img159.imagevenue.com/loc1118/th_71865_angelina0011_122_1118lo.JPG]

2. convert & add this bitmap with name of 703.

3. Goto dialog 1091<1033

4. Replace code with this ::


```
1091 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 397, 276
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_CENTER | DS_CONTEXTHELP | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Windows"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 703, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 1, 65527, 400, 287 
   CONTROL 134, 12297, STATIC, SS_ICON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 7, 21, 20 
   CONTROL "Unable To Open File", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 36, 7, 75, 8 
   CONTROL "File :", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 36, 23, 20, 8 
   CONTROL "", 13582, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 60, 23, 135, 8 
   CONTROL "U Can search Web for a program or select from a list", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 9, 39, 174, 11 
   CONTROL "Select Action :-", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 9, 64, 59, 8 
   CONTROL "Search Web", 13578, BUTTON, BS_AUTORADIOBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP | WS_TABSTOP, 9, 86, 59, 10 
   CONTROL "&Select from a list", 13579, BUTTON, BS_AUTORADIOBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 9, 99, 77, 10 
   CONTROL "Done", 1, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 9, 125, 50, 14 
   CONTROL "Exit", 2, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 74, 125, 50, 14 
}
```

5. Save the file as shell32.dll in ur desired location..

6. Replace the in use shell32.dll file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....


*c) Open With Box

 *img189.imagevenue.com/loc538/th_72942_2_122_538lo.jpg


*1) Save this file ::: 
[img=*img11.imagevenue.com/loc738/th_72225_bey14h_122_738lo.JPG]

2.convert n add this bitmap with name of 705. Go to dialog < 1063<1033

3. Replace code wid this 


```
1063 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 467, 325
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_CENTER | DS_CONTEXTHELP | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Select Program"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 705, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 1, 2, 60, 60 
   CONTROL 134, 12297, STATIC, SS_ICON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 7, 21, 20 
   CONTROL "Choose Program", 12291, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 36, 7, 65, 8 
   CONTROL "File -: ", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 36, 23, 20, 8 
   CONTROL "", 13582, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 60, 23, 107, 8 
   CONTROL "&Programs", -1, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 6, 36, 183, 181 
   CONTROL "", 13829, "SysTreeView32", TVS_SHOWSELALWAYS | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 13, 50, 162, 129 , 0x00000200
   CONTROL "&Always Use This Program", 13577, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 15, 185, 100, 10 
   CONTROL "&Browse...", 13581, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 127, 198, 50, 14 
   CONTROL "Search <A ID=\"Browse\">for the appropriate program on the Web</A>.", 13585, "SysLink", 0x50010000, 7, 225, 213, 16 
   CONTROL "OK", 1, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 9, 302, 50, 14 
   CONTROL "Cancel", 2, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 69, 302, 50, 14 
}
```
4. Save the file as shell32.dll in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use shell32.dll file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....


*d) Format Drive Box

 *img144.imagevenue.com/loc809/th_73344_3_122_809lo.jpg
*
1) Save this pic as bmp :: *img175.imagevenue.com/view.php?image=72502_adr21h_122_413lo.JPG

2. add this bmp with name of 704...Go to dialog 28672<1033.

3) Replace code with this ::


```
28672 DIALOGEX 50, 50, 466, 323
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_CONTEXTHELP | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Format"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 704, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 1, 1, 60, 60 
   CONTROL "&Go", 1, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 56, 206, 50, 14 
   CONTROL "&Exit", 2, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 110, 206, 50, 14 
   CONTROL "Storage", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 7, 6, 31, 9 
   CONTROL "", 28673, COMBOBOX, CBS_DROPDOWNLIST | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_VSCROLL | WS_TABSTOP, 7, 17, 153, 200 
   CONTROL "&File system", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 7, 35, 43, 9 
   CONTROL "", 28677, COMBOBOX, CBS_DROPDOWNLIST | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_VSCROLL | WS_TABSTOP, 7, 46, 153, 200 
   CONTROL "", 28678, "msctls_progress32", WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 181, 153, 8 
   CONTROL "&Unit size", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 7, 64, 33, 9 
   CONTROL "", 28680, COMBOBOX, CBS_DROPDOWNLIST | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_VSCROLL | WS_TABSTOP, 7, 75, 153, 200 
   CONTROL "&Dive Name", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 7, 93, 41, 9 
   CONTROL "", 28679, EDIT, ES_LEFT | ES_AUTOHSCROLL | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER | WS_TABSTOP, 7, 103, 153, 13 
   CONTROL "Format &options", 4610, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 122, 131, 51 
   CONTROL "&Quick Format", 28674, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 12, 135, 61, 10 
   CONTROL "&Enable Compression", 28675, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 12, 146, 84, 10 
   CONTROL "Create an &MS-DOS startup disk", 28681, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 12, 157, 120, 10 
}
```
4. Save the file as shell32.dll in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use shell32.dll file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....

*
e)  File n Folder Replace Dialog Box

. --- FILE REPLACE


* *img136.imagevenue.com/loc443/th_74513_5_122_443lo.jpg

1. ) Save this .bmp :::: 

*img185.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=74567_jes44a_122_358lo.JPG

2. Add this bmp by the name of 706...

3. go to 1014 < 1033...replace the code 


```
1014 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 534, 367
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_SETFOREGROUND | DS_CENTER | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Confirm File Replace"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 706, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 0, 65534, 533, 369 
   CONTROL "&Go", 6, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 7, 164, 53, 14 
   CONTROL "&All", 12807, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 67, 164, 53, 14 
   CONTROL "&Nope", 7, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 127, 164, 53, 14 
   CONTROL "Quit", 2, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 187, 164, 45, 14 
   CONTROL 146, -1, STATIC, SS_ICON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 10, 10, 21, 20 
   CONTROL "Duplicate File Detected'%2'.", 12291, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 41, 10, 185, 11 
   CONTROL "Duplicate Read Only '%2' Detected.", 12292, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 42, 10, 187, 20 
   CONTROL "Duplicate system file'%2' Detected.", 12293, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 41, 10, 187, 10 
   CONTROL "Wanna Replace ?", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 41, 35, 67, 10 
   CONTROL "(unknown date and size)", 12302, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 79, 51, 152, 18 
   CONTROL "", 12300, STATIC, SS_ICON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 51, 49, 21, 20 
   CONTROL "With This ?", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 41, 75, 47, 10 
   CONTROL "(unknown date and size)", 12303, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 79, 91, 153, 18 
   CONTROL "", 12301, STATIC, SS_ICON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 51, 89, 21, 20 
}
```
4. Save the file as shell32.dll in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use shell32.dll file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....


*....--- FOLDER REPLACE

*img28.imagevenue.com/loc743/th_74891_6_122_743lo.jpg

*
1. Save this image as bmp :::: *img125.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=74968_car112v_122_1041lo.JPG

2. add this with the name of 707 ...

3 .goto dialog 1015<1033


```
1015 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 465, 325
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_SETFOREGROUND | DS_CENTER | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Confirm Folder Replace"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 707, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 65535, 0, 466, 323 
   CONTROL "&Go", 6, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 33, 101, 53, 14 
   CONTROL "&All", 12807, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 91, 101, 53, 14 
   CONTROL "&Nope", 7, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 151, 101, 53, 14 
   CONTROL "&Quit", 2, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 91, 122, 53, 14 
   CONTROL 146, -1, STATIC, SS_ICON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 10, 10, 21, 20 
   CONTROL "Duplicate Folder Detetcted '%2'.\n\nIf duplicate folder has entries with same name, they'll get\nreplaced !\nWanna continue ?", 12291, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 61, 4, 190, 42 
}
```
4. Save the file as shell32.dll in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use shell32.dll file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....


This Marks the end of modification of shell32.dll ...

*
(ii) Hacking Time Date Properties Box

*Open %windir%\system32\timedate.cpl

 *img189.imagevenue.com/loc533/th_76383_7_122_533lo.jpg


1. Save this pic as a bmp ::: *img120.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=76649_cap77h_122_842lo.JPG


2. add this bmp with the name of 802.

3. goto dialog 1<1033 &  ...Replace code with folllowing code ::


```
1 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 532, 367
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Date & Time"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 802, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 65534, 65535, 533, 369 
   CONTROL "&Date", 103, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 4, 9, 122, 125 
   CONTROL "Month", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_GROUP, 10, 17, 0, 0 
   CONTROL "", 713, COMBOBOX, CBS_DROPDOWNLIST | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_VSCROLL | WS_TABSTOP, 11, 23, 50, 118 
   CONTROL "Year", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_GROUP, 67, 17, 0, 0 
   CONTROL "", 706, EDIT, ES_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER | WS_TABSTOP, 64, 23, 42, 13 
   CONTROL "", 714, "msctls_updown32", UDS_WRAP | UDS_SETBUDDYINT | UDS_AUTOBUDDY | UDS_ARROWKEYS | UDS_NOTHOUSANDS | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 110, 23, 10, 12 
   CONTROL "Day", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_GROUP, 10, 37, 0, 0 
   CONTROL "", 711, "CalWndMain", 0x50810000, 11, 46, 108, 80 
   CONTROL "&Time", 104, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 6, 140, 112, 115 
   CONTROL "", 712, "ClockWndMain", 0x50000000, 16, 153, 90, 90 
   CONTROL "Current time zone:  %s", 716, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 2, 272, 188, 8 
}
```
4. Similarly ,goto dialog 10<1033 &  ...Replace code with folllowing code ::


```
10 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 532, 367
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Date & Time"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 802, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 65534, 65535, 533, 369 
   CONTROL "&Date", 103, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 4, 9, 122, 125 
   CONTROL "Month", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_GROUP, 10, 17, 0, 0 
   CONTROL "", 713, COMBOBOX, CBS_DROPDOWNLIST | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_VSCROLL | WS_TABSTOP, 11, 23, 50, 118 
   CONTROL "Year", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_GROUP, 67, 17, 0, 0 
   CONTROL "", 706, EDIT, ES_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER | WS_TABSTOP, 64, 23, 42, 13 
   CONTROL "", 714, "msctls_updown32", UDS_WRAP | UDS_SETBUDDYINT | UDS_AUTOBUDDY | UDS_ARROWKEYS | UDS_NOTHOUSANDS | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 110, 23, 10, 12 
   CONTROL "Day", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_GROUP, 10, 37, 0, 0 
   CONTROL "", 711, "CalWndMain", 0x50810000, 11, 46, 108, 80 
   CONTROL "&Time", 104, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 6, 140, 112, 115 
   CONTROL "", 712, "ClockWndMain", 0x50000000, 16, 153, 90, 90 
   CONTROL "Current time zone:  %s", 716, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 2, 272, 188, 8 
}
```
5. Save the file as timedate.cpl in ur desired location..

6. Replace the in use timedate.cpl file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....


*(iii) Changing Shut Down Box

*open %windir%\system32\msgina.dll

 *img186.imagevenue.com/loc499/th_77973_8_122_499lo.JPG

1. Save this pic as a bmp ::*img11.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=78024_ann68v_122_908lo.JPG  
alongwid this ::: *img157.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=th_78188_1_122_879lo.JPG

2. Go to bitmap 20140 and replace the bitmap there wid the anna68v..

3. Go to bitmap 20141 and replace the bitmap there wid the 1.

4. Go to bitmap 20142 and replace the bitmap there wid the anna68v..

5. Go to bitmap 20143 and replace the bitmap there wid the 1.

6. Goto dialog 20100<1033..replace code with following ::


```
20100 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 394, 238
STYLE DS_SYSMODAL | DS_SETFOREGROUND | WS_POPUP | WS_BORDER
CAPTION ""
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL "&Exit", 2, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 236, 7, 40, 20 
   CONTROL "&Wait", 20104, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 285, 6, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "&Bye", 20103, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 315, 6, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "&Restart", 20105, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 344, 6, 43, 20 
   CONTROL "", 20108, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 287, 31, 20, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20107, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 317, 32, 21, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20109, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 347, 32, 37, 8 
}
```
7. Save the file as msgina.dll in ur desired location..

8. Replace the in use msgina.dll file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....

*(iv) Modifying the Explorer.exe File

*Open %windir%\explorer.exe
*
------ Start Menu & Taskbar Properties Box

 *img40.imagevenue.com/loc813/th_05673_9_122_813lo.JPG


*1) Save this pic as a bmp :::: *img40.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=05673_9_122_813lo.JPG
2) add this bmp with the name of 184.

3) goto dialog 6<1033 ...Replace the code with the following ::


```
6 DIALOG 0, 0, 430, 298
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Taskbar"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 184, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 65533, 65535, 433, 300 
   CONTROL "", 1111, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | SS_SUNKEN | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CLIPSIBLINGS, 13, 18, 223, 28 
   CONTROL "&Lock the taskbar", 1105, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 9, 102, 75, 10 
   CONTROL "A&uto-hide the taskbar", 1102, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 9, 115, 86, 10 
   CONTROL "Keep the &taskbar on top of other windows", 1101, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 9, 144, 151, 10 
   CONTROL "&Group similar taskbar buttons", 1104, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 9, 159, 113, 10 
   CONTROL "Show &Quick Launch", 1107, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 9, 129, 86, 10 
   CONTROL "", 1112, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | SS_SUNKEN | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CLIPSIBLINGS, 13, 126, 223, 28 
   CONTROL "Show the cloc&k", 1103, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 11, 216, 67, 10 
   CONTROL "&Hide inactive icons", 1000, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 11, 230, 81, 10 
   CONTROL "&Customize...", 1007, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 11, 271, 50, 14 
   CONTROL "Taskbar appearance", -1, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 4, 84, 159, 104 
   CONTROL "Notification area", -1, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 3, 195, 93, 98 
}
```
4. Save the file as explorer.exe in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use explorer.exe file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....

*----------START MENU PROPERTIES BOX

 *img170.imagevenue.com/loc373/th_05975_10_122_373lo.JPG

*1) Save this pic as a bmp ::: *img5.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=06125_car98a_122_843lo.JPG

2) Add this bitmap with the name of 185.

3) Goto dialog 205<1033..replace with following code:::


```
205 DIALOG 0, 0, 433, 299
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Start Menu"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 185, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 0, 65535, 433, 300 
   CONTROL "", 1134, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | SS_SUNKEN | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CLIPSIBLINGS, 7, 7, 183, 108 
   CONTROL "&Start menu", 1132, BUTTON, BS_AUTORADIOBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP | WS_TABSTOP, 7, 135, 105, 10 
   CONTROL "Classic Start &menu", 1133, BUTTON, BS_AUTORADIOBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 175, 105, 10 
   CONTROL "For Windows XP", 1135, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 19, 150, 63, 12 
   CONTROL "Earlier Versions of Windows.", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 19, 191, 105, 13 
   CONTROL "&Customize...", 1131, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 97, 150, 53, 14 
   CONTROL "&Customize...", 1130, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 135, 192, 53, 14 
}
```
4. Save the file as explorer.exe in ur desired location..

 5. Replace the in use explorer.exe file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....


*-------ADVANCED START MENU PROPERTIES ------------

 *img46.imagevenue.com/loc1043/th_06211_12_122_1043lo.JPG

*1. Save this file as a bmp :: *img157.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=06336_lin31a_122_888lo.JPG

2. add it with the name 186...

3. goto dialog 1036<1033....replace with following code...


```
1036 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 433, 297
STYLE WS_CHILD | WS_DISABLED | WS_CAPTION
CAPTION "Advanced"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 186, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 65535, 65533, 433, 300 
   CONTROL "Start menu settings ", -1, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 7, 238, 42 
   CONTROL "&Open submenus when I pause on them with my mouse", 1306, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 14, 21, 224, 10 
   CONTROL "Highlight &newly installed programs", 1326, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 14, 35, 224, 10 
   CONTROL "Start &menu items:", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 7, 53, 238, 8 
   CONTROL "StartMenuSe&ttings", 1123, "SysTreeView32", TVS_HASBUTTONS | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER | WS_TABSTOP, 7, 63, 238, 67 , 0x00000200
   CONTROL "Recent documents ", 1313, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 133, 238, 56 
   CONTROL "Select this option to provide quick access to the documents you opened most recently.  Clearing this list does not delete the documents.", 1312, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 14, 144, 224, 21 
   CONTROL "List my most &recently opened documents", 1308, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 14, 168, 147, 10 
   CONTROL "&Clear List", 1309, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 182, 168, 55, 14 
}
```
4. Save the file as explorer.exe in ur desired location..

  5. Replace the in use explorer.exe file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....


*------GENERAL START MENU PROPERTIES--------

 *img24.imagevenue.com/loc858/th_06413_11_122_858lo.JPG

*1. Save this file as a bmp :: *img149.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=06548_sca10v_122_799lo.JPG

2. Add it with the name 187...

3. Go to dialog 1135<1033...replace exisiting code with the following one ::


```
1135 DIALOG 0, 0, 432, 299
STYLE DS_MODALFRAME | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "General"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL 187, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 65534, 65534, 433, 299 
   CONTROL "Select an icon size for programs ", -1, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 7, 193, 37 
   CONTROL "", 1301, STATIC, SS_ICON | SS_CENTERIMAGE | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 17, 18, 20, 20 
   CONTROL "", 1300, STATIC, SS_ICON | SS_CENTERIMAGE | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 111, 20, 20, 20 
   CONTROL "&Large icons", 1302, BUTTON, BS_AUTORADIOBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP | WS_TABSTOP, 43, 25, 53, 10 
   CONTROL "&Small icons", 1303, BUTTON, BS_AUTORADIOBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 138, 25, 51, 10 
   CONTROL "Programs ", -1, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 49, 162, 70 
   CONTROL "Clear recently used Programs !", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 14, 63, 104, 12 
   CONTROL "&Number of programs on Start menu:", -1, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 14, 86, 112, 8 
   CONTROL "", 1304, EDIT, ES_RIGHT | ES_NUMBER | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER | WS_GROUP | WS_TABSTOP, 133, 84, 27, 12 
   CONTROL "", 1305, "msctls_updown32", UDS_SETBUDDYINT | UDS_ALIGNRIGHT | UDS_AUTOBUDDY | UDS_ARROWKEYS | UDS_NOTHOUSANDS | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER | WS_GROUP, 160, 84, 11, 12 
   CONTROL "&Clear List", 1310, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 15, 100, 57, 14 
   CONTROL "Show on Start menu ", -1, BUTTON, BS_GROUPBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 126, 210, 54 
   CONTROL "&Internet:", 1320, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 14, 140, 42, 10 
   CONTROL "", 1321, COMBOBOX, CBS_DROPDOWNLIST | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_VSCROLL | WS_TABSTOP, 67, 138, 140, 198 
   CONTROL "&E-mail:", 1322, BUTTON, BS_AUTOCHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 14, 157, 37, 10 
   CONTROL "", 1323, COMBOBOX, CBS_DROPDOWNLIST | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_VSCROLL | WS_TABSTOP, 67, 156, 140, 198 
}
```
4. Save the file as explorer.exe in ur desired location..

  5. Replace the in use explorer.exe file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes....

_Phew ......thats it for today !Will Keep Posting ...Chk the Space For more ._*. 
*


----------



## iceeeeman (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Nice dude ....


----------



## Garbage (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

^^ nice work man!!!

Keep it up!!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Nice Work.
Clappings.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

great. does these works on vista also?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Thnx guys for ur comments...

@sachin..this doesn't works for Vista ..Just For XP !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Nice.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

^ Thnx VG !

btw VG , u got my PM for comdlg32.dll file query ?


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

u gone crazy man i wont be able to work on pc ... efficiency is gonna go down drastically  amazing set of images


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> u gone crazy man i wont be able to work on pc ... efficiency is gonna go down drastically  amazing set of images





Added Some new files !!!!


----------



## karnivore (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

WOW!!!!!! Speechless


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

^..thnx karnivore !


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

its a superb one... keep up the good work


----------



## kapsicum (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

great choice of pics...n proper placement too


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Thnx deepak n kapsicum for ur comments !


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

luv the scarlett johansson one good work dude

can we use diff. pics with the same resolution


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Gr8 work.
At such times i feel bad for the reputation system for unable to rep you.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

thnx rated superstar n cool G5 for appreciating my work..

@ superstar , yes u can use diff pics with same resolution !


----------



## blueshift (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Very well done.

So much thanks.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Great work.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

good one buddy


----------



## Anup Nair (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Great work dude


----------



## hullap (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

GR8 WIRK Dude i would have added rep but where is the sign


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

nice work dude ....... thnx for sharing ...........


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

thnx buddies.....will try to put more files...



			
				PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> GR8 WIRK Dude i would have added rep but where is the sign



the reputation system has now been disabled....newayz thnx for appreciating !


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Buddy Its only because of Mr. Vista "Vishal Gupta". All credit goes to him. If he did not post those tuts we would not be able to do such interesting things in our windows. Kudos to Vishal.


----------



## dadhwalprince (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

gr8


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*



			
				piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Buddy Its only because of Mr. Vista "Vishal Gupta". All credit goes to him. If he did not post those tuts we would not be able to do such interesting things in our windows. Kudos to Vishal.



i already thanked him in the first point of the tutorial ! i know its due to his gr8 tuts.. !


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Very Very good tut BlackBerry!! and you'd be happy to know that with your tut I  made my WinXP into WinKova .... I mean I put up Anna Kournikova at every place on XP. Now, you gave us some script to compile in ResHacker along with those lovely pics so I was just wondering if you guys could tell us how to write those scripts it would be of great help for us. All we do is follow your steps, resize and replace your images with ours and feel happy that we did it.
Now how about writing those scripts ??
Did you guys write those script ?? If you only modified them and teach us how to do it !!
Anyways right now my WinXP is all about Anna Kournikova


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Very Very good tut BlackBerry!! and you'd be happy to know that with your tut I  made my WinXP into WinKova .... I mean I put up Anna Kournikova at every place on XP. Now, you gave us some script to compile in ResHacker along with those lovely pics so I was just wondering if you guys could tell us how to write those scripts it would be of great help for us. All we do is follow your steps, resize and replace your images with ours and feel happy that we did it.
> Now how about writing those scripts ??
> Did you guys write those script ?? If you only modified them and teach us how to do it !!
> Anyways right now my WinXP is all about Anna Kournikova



No just edit the script, according  to ur needs.
Or just edit the dialog boxes, the script will automatically modify.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> u gone crazy man i wont be able to work on pc ... efficiency is gonna go down drastically  amazing set of images


totally agre..man even my efficiency wud go down lookin at these babes
but gr8 work .hats off to u

my rating for this thread is 

*img130.echo.cx/img130/5329/bestthreadever5cw.gif

@blackberry
1st thing is change the title man..give it a proper name so that everyone can find it easily

@all other digitians
2nd is for u all.u cant rep the guy so rate the thread as excellent or 5 star.do this instead


----------



## milnniki (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

nice buddy its very good job


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

thnx a ton to all of u buddies......

I m still left with many modded files ....but I won't be able to post them now coz rite now. I m having my exams in skools.....will get over on 9th....definitely post on that day !!

Btw....thnx for appreciating my work guys....

One more suggestion mods, plz make the thread started by Vishal on resource hacker sticky so that other members can easily mod windows acc. To their needz.....


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*



			
				BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> One more suggestion mods, plz make the thread started by Vishal on resource hacker sticky so that other members can easily mod windows acc. To their needz.....



Agreed man  ... Mods plz make Mr.Vista's thread a sticky...


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

NO only that one but there are a number of tutorials started by Mr. Vista which should be Sticky


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

one more thing mods....as requested ssk_gr8 , how can i change the title of my thread ? when i edited the title of the post in advanced mode , it doesn't gets saved !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

^^ U can't change topic titles only mods can do it.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

You can only request mods by PM them to change thread title


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ U can't change topic titles only mods can do it.


u can when u press edit then there will also be a option called advanced. in that u can change it.


----------



## iMav (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

it wont apply the change


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*



			
				pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> u can when u press edit then there will also be a option called advanced. in that u can change it.


hmmm. U know what? It'll change ur Post title and not Topic title.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

but i changed it once


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Meanwhile guys..plz post what shud be the title of this thread changed too so that i can PM the mods...

plz suggest one that can one easily remember


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*

Title should be "Modded System Files using Resource Hacker".


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Some Modded System Files By Me !*



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Title should be "Modded System Files using Resource Hacker".



thnx Vishal..nice title n easy too...other members plz post too... !...btw Vishal, sent u a PM regarding mera windows query !

PM'ed Sourabh to change the thread title to :: "TUTORIAL : Modded System Files using Resource Hacker " ....


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TUTORIAL : Modded System Files using Resource Hacker*

hats off to u, really great work.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TUTORIAL : Modded System Files using Resource Hacker*

^thnx piyushp..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TUTORIAL : Modded System Files using Resource Hacker*

now the thread has a proper name*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TUTORIAL : Modded System Files using Resource Hacker*

Mind boggling work.Great


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: TUTORIAL : Modded System Files using Resource Hacker*

^thnx Manvendu......sry for not putting up files on 9th..will put up sum more files tomorrow positively !


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 16, 2007)

Continuation From This Post ::
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=538270&postcount=1

*CONTINUATION !

(v) Modifying The System Properties Box n its Tabs !*

for this open the %windir%\system32.sysdm.cpl

*(a) System Properties Box*

 *img126.imagevenue.com/loc973/th_82912_13_122_973lo.JPG

1. Save this image as a bmp :::: *img106.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=81738_cha11h_122_733lo.JPG

2. Add this wid the name of 8..

3. goto dialog 101<1033..replace code



> 101 DIALOGEX 32, 10, 469, 325
> STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION
> CAPTION "General"
> LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
> ...


4. Save the file as sysdm.cpl in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use sysdm.cpl file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes.... 



*b) Under Hardware Tab :: HARDWARE PROFILES*

 *img161.imagevenue.com/loc1028/th_82951_22_122_1028lo.JPG


1. Save this pic as a BMP ::: *img13.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=81960_brit78_122_690lo.JPG

2 . Add this image wid name of 16..

3 . goto dialog 106<1033 ...replace code



> 106 DIALOGEX 6, 18, 469, 317
> STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_CONTEXTHELP | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
> CAPTION "Hardware Profiles"
> LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
> ...


4. Save the file as sysdm.cpl in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use sysdm.cpl file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes.... 


*c) ADVANCED TAB*

 *img182.imagevenue.com/loc96/th_53664_14_122_96lo.JPG

1) Save this pic as a bmp *img155.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=82225_lin22h_122_611lo.JPG

2) add wid the name of 10..

3) goto dialog 115<1033..replace wid ::



> 115 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 466, 320
> STYLE WS_CHILD | WS_DISABLED | WS_CAPTION
> CAPTION "Advanced"
> LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
> ...



4. Save the file as sysdm.cpl in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use sysdm.cpl file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes.... 


*d) Under Advanced Tab : PERFORMANCE SETTINGS !

 *img121.imagevenue.com/loc1183/th_83119_15_122_1183lo.JPG

*1.) Save this pic as a bmp :: *img121.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=83119_15_122_1183lo.JPG

2. add it wid name of 17 ..

3 Goto dialog 112<1033 ...replace 



> 112 DIALOGEX 6, 18, 428, 322
> STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_CONTEXTHELP | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
> CAPTION "Visual Effects"
> LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
> ...


4. Save the file as sysdm.cpl in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use explorer.exe file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes.... 

*e) Under Advanced Tab : USER LOGON !


 *img173.imagevenue.com/loc5/th_83403_17_122_5lo.JPG*

1) Save this as a BMP ::: *img166.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=83398_Ang_122_367lo.JPG

2. Add it wid the name of 13..

3 go to dialog 100<1033 



> 100 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 469, 325
> STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_CONTEXTHELP | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
> CAPTION "User Profiles"
> LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
> ...


4. Save the file as sysdm.cpl in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use sysdm.cpl file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes.... 

*

f) Under Advanced Tab : STARTUP N RECOVERY !

* *img34.imagevenue.com/loc705/th_83620_18_122_705lo.JPG

1) Save this pic as a BMP ::: *img7.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=83615_jen105a_122_1158lo.JPG

2) add it wid the name of 12..

3) goto dialog 104<1033



> 104 DIALOGEX 6, 18, 467, 322
> STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_CONTEXTHELP | WS_POPUP | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
> CAPTION "Startup and Recovery"
> LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
> ...



4. Save the file as sysdm.cpl in ur desired location..

5. Replace the in use sysdm.cpl file with the newly created file with help of replace . Reboot to see changes.... 




Phew ......thats it for today !Will Keep Posting ...Chk the Space For more .. 

Want to request the mods that plz don't merge the thread with previous one rite now coz I have to add more files to this...
In earlier thread , I can't add more than 15 images in 1 post , so once this gets completed , Mods can merge this !

Thnx

BlackBerry7100g


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2007)

good work to you and vishal all this takes lots of time


----------



## casanova (Jul 27, 2007)

ITs not vishal but blackberry. 

Well done. Keep going and sharing


----------



## quad master (Jul 27, 2007)

NiceTutorial there must say


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 27, 2007)

Thnx Buddies..

i m having more files but will post soon coz my exams r goin on !!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah thanks a lot to u again

man i tried to PUT my name in desktop context menu like Vishal has done by editng shell 32.dll Menu 215 in Resource hacker

but its not showing up !!

also how to enable View In Desktop context menu....i tried searching the forum but bad results

*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i961606_5008cr.jpg


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 27, 2007)

^^

for ur name do this : open shell32.dll->Menu->215 

*paste :*MENUITEM "~ur name~", 12345, MFT_STRING, MFS_GRAYED | MFS_DEFAULT

*above this line :*
POPUP "Arrange &Icons By", 28673, MFT_STRING, MFS_ENABLED, 0

*to enable view follow this thread :*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32151


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2007)

guyz check out my shutdown box

*img40.picoodle.com/img/img40/9/7/27/f_myshutdownbm_cd6b899.png


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 28, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> guyz check out my shutdown box
> 
> *img40.picoodle.com/img/img40/9/7/27/f_myshutdownbm_cd6b899.png



Really Cool !


----------



## blueshift (Jul 28, 2007)

Fultu awesome work Blackberry. Thanks.

Actually I am too interested in these modding works but just too lazy to do it. Your post inspires me. I will try it once I get Adobe CS3 and few nice pics.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2007)

Coool.. Work...

I will try to post my files too.. But too busy right now.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 28, 2007)

thnx
mean while today i was editing the Delete Dialog boxes for some reasons both the Yes and No button are over lapping !! i dont know why !! but in resource hacker they dont overlap in the preview shown 
hmm hv to figure out why ?? vishal any idea why this happens ??


----------



## Deof Movestofca (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: TUTORIAL : Modded System Files using Resource Hacker*

Definitely 5 star rating!  Someone earlier mentioned that this doesn't work on Vista, but how about W2K?



BBThumbHealer said:


> *c) Open With Box
> 
> *img189.imagevenue.com/loc538/th_72942_2_122_538lo.jpg
> 
> ...


I clicked on the link and got the photo (resized) attached to my post.  I plan to use my own photos anyway, but I just wanted to know if there's any particular resolution/size etc. that whatever one I end up using needs to be.

*EDIT*: oops, that should be the link to the .jpg in the Format Drive Box instead ( *img175.imagevenue.com/view.php?image=72502_adr21h_122_413lo.JPG )


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 24, 2008)

^ Thnx buddy for appreciation .... For most of the dialog boxes , i used the resolution of 700*525 ! So , i wud like to tell u that if u wanna use ur own images ( of diff. resolutions ) , u'll have to change the position of the dialogs and buttons ( u just have to drag them from pixel to pixel in the resource hacker dialog editor box ) so that they don't interfere with the image screening ! The script wud get modified automatically to ur needs in resource hacker ! 

Any other help if required , post it back here !


----------



## paroh (Aug 25, 2008)

For novoice user
If any one could provide the full modified files of  sysdm.cpl, timedate.cpl,shell32.dll, msgina.dll, explorer.exe. so that user just to need replace the file to make it work


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 25, 2008)

^ will upload them soon !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 25, 2008)

Gr8.

I will try to edit that by placing GTA:IV pics


----------



## Deof Movestofca (Aug 26, 2008)

*More questions (Intelligent ones, I hope)*

For "Process Dialog Box"

Before:

```
CONTROL "", 106, "SysAnimate32", ACS_TRANSPARENT | ACS_AUTOPLAY | ACS_TIMER | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 0, 236, 25 
   CONTROL "", 103, STATIC, SS_SIMPLE | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 48, 236, 10 
   CONTROL "", 102, STATIC, SS_SIMPLE | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 38, 236, 10 
   CONTROL "", 104, "msctls_progress32", WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 63, 190, 8 
   CONTROL "", 105, STATIC, SS_SIMPLE | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 74, 192, 10 
   CONTROL "Cancel", 2, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 202, 63, 40, 14
```
After:

```
CONTROL 701, -1, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 0, 0, 400, 48 
    CONTROL "", 103, STATIC, SS_LEFTNOWORDWRAP | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 125, 37, 133, 10 
    CONTROL "", 102, STATIC, SS_LEFTNOWORDWRAP | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 117, 143, 145, 10 
    CONTROL "", 104, "msctls_progress32", WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 102, 76, 158, 30 
    CONTROL "", 105, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 103, 56, 155, 10 
    CONTROL "Current file:", 2, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 117, 121, 40, 10
```
Obviously, "CONTROL 701" = the .bmp and  "0, 0, 400, 48"  = distance between left border of dialog and left border of bitmap, top border of dialog and top border of bitmap, width (distance between left and right border of bitmap) and height (distance between top and bottom border of bitmap).

That would mean that "CONTROL "", 103" = the "From [source folder] to [destination folder]" bar since, at 125, it's the furthest from the left border.  Since both "CONTROL "", 102" and "CONTROL "Current file:", 2" are both set to 117, they would appear to be the "Current file:" and "Murcielago.jpg" (the file being moved) bars.  What has me confused here, though, does that mean there isn't a way to cancel the move/copy or would clicking the "Current file:" bar do that since the original line had a "2" in the same place (i.e., after the control name, which was originally "Cancel"and you have modified to "Current file:")?  Would it be possible to use a .bmp as the "Cancel" button adding a resource, naming it 702 and then changing the line to "CONTROL "702", 2, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 202, 63, 40, 14"?  "CONTROL "", 104" would be the progress bar but I'm curious as to whether the "shine" on the top of the bar is simply from system colors or is it a XP/Vista graphics enhancement?  And, finally, do "CONTROL "", 105" (which appears to be blank in your example) and "CONTROL "", 106" (which you've replaced with "CONTROL 701" actually have some function (and, if so, what is it?) or are they merely padding?
EDIT: does "CONTROL "", 105" = time left?  Just thought about that possibility.
EDIT #2: And "CONTROL "", 106" probably = the flying file .avi.  But then why is the control 106 when the avi is listed as "160"?

Finally, a tip for anyone who wants to use their own photos: if you have a hard time getting exact placement moving the bars around with the cursor, trying getting an approximate idea where you want to put them and then finetune it by typing in the appropriate number and then compiling the script until it looks how you want it.  For example, if you're having problems with the width and the current numbers are "20, 75, 32, 10", try changing the "32 to "30" (if you want it narrower) or "34" (if you want it wider).


----------

